# Showjumping and Dressage Pictures



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

anyone one who would like to share their showjumping and/or dressage photos here is a place for them. 
enjoy!!!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

this is my tb jumping


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah wanna chuck a few of mine on from when I was at your horse, feel free to


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

sure

Here is ellen on tess donig jumping and dressage


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

only jumping whoops!!!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

@ Pinto Tess I think Tess is gorg and your a great rider


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's me jumping Artie for the first time over the summer:









And Excel over the summer:
















Jumping Lulu this winter lol:
















Anndd a video of Excel over the summer:


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Dulcinea over some small jumps


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Lulu is sooo adorable! I love seeing minis jump


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou Fuadtegan


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

equiniphile love the horse and especially your face in the first pic. the pony is cute!! 
Sixlets: love the horse hes gorgeous


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Can He Star said:


> equiniphile love the horse and especially your face in the first pic. the pony is cute!!
> Sixlets: love the horse hes gorgeous


Thanks 
P.S. 
Dulcinea's a she haha


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha, my face gets screwed up over jumps xD. Lulu's very cute, though. Hopefully her baby will be able to jump like that!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

This is me jumping my mare Whiskey ( i know i'm not great but it was just for fun a few years back)


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

very nice guys


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Can I haz whiskey? lol


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Subbing so i will remember to post some later!!

VB


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm the only one who can use the camera, so I have no decent pics of me riding! But I'll put some on for giggles 

Me and Roo:

































​ 
Litte ex racer:























​ 
Teaching baby pony to jump!!



















​


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Can I haz whiskey? lol


If i can haz tess haha


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

This is Demi!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

whiskeynoo said:


> If i can haz tess haha


 
Noooooooo!!! You can haz Zorro!! :lol:


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Noooooooo!!! You can haz Zorro!! :lol:


HAHA very tempting offer although i think i may be too big for him


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah , hmmmmm you may be right there, naughty little shetland he is lol.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

@ equiniphile 
Hello! Wow! Lulu is beautiful. Please post more.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

hey guys omg all of you girls look so amazing !!! 

Here is me and Chase 

























































hehe the last pictures are just fun pictures cause Ifind his just so handsome


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

^^
Chase is gorg. I especially love the pic of him eating the grass. He is so pretty and looks like a great mover. I love his jump also.


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

These pictures are of Storm's first time jumping EVER...it was fun lol


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

fuadteagan said:


> ^^
> Chase is gorg. I especially love the pic of him eating the grass. He is so pretty and looks like a great mover. I love his jump also.


 
aww thanks  his defenatly my special boy i just love him to peaces !!!! And he really enjoy's jumping


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

If Chase and Demi go missing... their in Africa with me kay? 

This is me and Love at our last show in Feb, jumping 80cm, and our very first time doing dressage: Excuse my disgusting heels, but on the plus side, my leg didn't slip back

Did not release to good lol:








Jump number 3... my hat ended up in my eyes, and i pull faces lol:








Giving me abit of speed to jump 4:








Warming up for dressage... just before this pic was taken she was mean to another horse, and made me laugh:








Doing our test;








Leaving the arena: We came 8th!! 








Then me and Silver Sabre at her 2nd show. She had been ridden in her 1st show by my instructor, so this was my first show on her. Jumping 40cm.

Just AFTER this pic was taken she decided to spook at the wall :?:








Jumping... she has a really nice little jump:








And this was in the jump off (50cm), I let her canter 








And just for fun, this is Love and I at her first show. We jumped 40cm, and placed 4th 








I love all your pics everyone


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ You inspire me so much Lovestory! You show that you don't need a big expensive warmblood to win!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Awww thank you PintoTess  and you right... my scraggly TB mare that lives in the veld does just fine at shows, not that warmbloods are not awesome of course!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my!! Lovestory isn't a scraggly TB at all!! You and her just inspires me thats all


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol true... I just like to call her that. I've had someone tell me I have a very nice warmblood(?) and someone else told me that she cant believe how well my pony(?) can jump. When I tell them she's a TB they're like wow lol.

You inspire me so much too! I mean, you ride like you do, and you've never had a lesson?? It's just amazing!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Ha amazing? You have GOT to be kidding me!

Lovestory is gorgeous!


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

i love all of your pics


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> ^^ Ha amazing? You have GOT to be kidding me!
> 
> Lovestory is gorgeous!


No lol, it IS amazing!! I've been having lesson's my entire riding life, and I don't ride like you! 

I found some more!

This is my very very first show back in 2008, on Bishop:















Then Love and I's first big show in Feb 2010, please excuse the horrible quality of the pic:








Then us in May 2010... we came 5th:















Then in July 2010:








And at Nationals. Please excuse me horrendous leg in the one jumping picture 















And just for fun, this is both Love's and mine first metre jump  back in 2009


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

A picture from our 3 foot debut this past weekend at a jumper show:


----------



## CantStopRiding (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow you guys have nice horses! :-o Jealous much 
I dont have a horse and never done any competitions, but this is just a really crappy video of me jumping. My parents havent watched me ride since before xmas so this is kinda old  Im still kinda proud of it... weirdly :L lol.






 x


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I always love your show photos eventerdrew 
and goodcallsenator Adam is soooo cute


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

sixlets said:


> Dulcinea over some small jumps


Looks like nobody told _her_ they were small jumps! Lol, she's awesome!



PintoTess said:


> Noooooooo!!! You can haz Zorro!! :lol:


I want Zorro! But no trading, I couldn't give away my Sunny, I'll just take him thanks 




Frankiee said:


> View attachment 61299
> 
> hehe the last pictures are just fun pictures cause Ifind his just so handsome


And him, I'll also take him


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Dressage










schooling a stretch










EEEKS caught in a bib!



















getting air time










One of my Canadian students


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

wow you guys, the dressage pics look so professional, and there are some amazing jumpers on here. I got pictures of mine jumping but they're nothing special like some of these!

Please excuse my crappy position in the first pic, it's the first time I jumped in 5 years! The jump was only 50cm.

I'm signed up to start taking dressage clinics in the summer. I'm SO excited, i've never done it before (but my mare's good at it) and i'm so excited to learn. 

Btw, everyone's horses are so gorgeous, and Pintotess, Tess is amazing.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

SkyeAngel- The first pic made me LOL but the second pic looks great... fantastic for not jumping in a long time!
And everyone else- AMAZING PICTURES~ 
and to every about my picture 
*hopefully* I will jump on Sunday and *hopefully* I will remember my camera and *hopefully* my mom will come and take pics and *hopefully* I won't be too lazy to upload them on my computer and then onto photobucket and then go on here and put them on LOL


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

looking good everyone.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

time for some Buzz piccies I think lol

We only jump small jumps  and only competing at E grade which is 40cm jumps, but you got to start somewhere lol
Buzz I think could go higher with jumping it's just dressage that we need work on
these jumps were about 60cm? not to sure


















these are from our second event, 40cm 





































my fav pic from our first event 










and then we have dressage













































and i should stop sharing lol


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Juat thought I would mention I have the photographers permision  
he takes free photos for people as long as you keep his watermark on it he doesn't mind


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

These are show jumping but this is out in one of our pastures at the barn. Miss Caleigh and Legacy going over the logs we have out there. This weekend Legacy and I have a jumping show and I'll hopefully get pictures from that. Please excuse my lousy leg position. I have absolutely no grip in those boots.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

drafts4ever said:


> These are show jumping but this is out in one of our pastures at the barn. Miss Caleigh and Legacy going over the logs we have out there. This weekend Legacy and I have a jumping show and I'll hopefully get pictures from that. Please excuse my lousy leg position. I have absolutely no grip in those boots.


 
Lovely Cob 

Aa for the 2nd pic all I can say in OMG I would have had a heart attack!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! She's an awesome jumper. She just grew again and is a solid 15.3 at her butt and 15.2 at the shoulder so she's a little down hill right now but she picks up great over the jumps! She's only 5 so she has a bit to go. 

Caleigh launches and I just grab mane. She jumps bigger than she needs to but if she didn't (and she hasn't before) she just either goes right through or trips. Launching for her is her only way to get over it so in a way I'm prepared but at the same time it's still huge. It's not an everyday event though and now that's she's coming home preggers there's no more jumping. Just flat work.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That looks so fun jumping a clydie!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

SkyeAngel said:


> and Pintotess, Tess is amazing.


Thankyou  We do try :wink:


----------

